# OM-12 Heavy Vs. Breakaway HDX



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm in the market for a new heaver...Yeah, I know..Slut, 'Ho, etc. 

I'm having a hard time justifying a custom for this purpose, because after all, it's gonna spend 99% of it's time in a spike, with an 8 oz. and a big bait on the other end.

What I wanna know, preferably from someone who has used both, is how "fat" is the HDX. My OM-12H is really too fat to comfortably get my hand all the way around the rod AND reel for casting.

I've thrown Barty's 1569 several times, and it's a good bit thinner, allowing me more control.

I'd LOVE to have a 1569, wrapped to match my 1145, but if the HDX will solve my "fatness" problem, I'll go that route.

So...Who has the answer?

Somebody's gotta tell me, 'cause there is not a store within' a days drive that stocks the HDX.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Way smaller*

I just measured the width of the handle below the reel seat 1" .... seems way smaller than the OM rods ....... I've got the 2 both 12' ers 1 Lite con and 1 XH spin ......... 

haven't thrown it alot yet been practicing with the OM/BY .... feels good in my hands though

And real light too


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Is there a size number on the reel seat of the HDX??? Not being picky SC, but since I've got you here, my OM-12H is approx. 1.25" in diameter at the butt section...Could you measure that HDX???


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Hdx*

I measured it counting the shrink tubing it's 1" ...I don't see a seat number .... Knowing you I would get the bare one and Put a seat of my choosing on it ...... The shrink tubing is nice real nice ....


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Now, give the length of the butt to the center of the reel seat, and I'll shut up!!! 

Thanks..


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Hdx*

just weighted the whole butt section it's 17 oz

6 oz for the top half


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Hdx*

32 not counting the cap or a hair short of 32 

You can order it with no reel seat same price .... me I'd never done that and no one around here to do it so I got mine with it already on and in place


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Hdx*

equal lenghts too 6'6"


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks, 'Chunker... Your info helps a bunch!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

RR, you have another option. A buddy of mine took the cork wrap off his stock OM Heavy and I was amazed at how skinny the butt was afterwards. It's the same diameter as the OM Cape Point Special. I'm not at home, or I'd measure my CPS for ya. 

The CPS with the Fuji plate seat isn't that wide. With a lower profile reel like a Daiwa 20 or 525mag, you'll be able to grip it much better. 

I don't know if you'll even need to change reel seat on the OM Heavy. My buddy just re-wrapped his with some thinner cork wrap. If you put some X-Flocked shrink wrap on it, it'll be even thinner. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Anytime Bro*

for giggles I just weighted the bottom half of my 12' OM Lite .. it was a hair over 19 

HDX is a 1/4" thinner and 2 oz lighter in the butt section that is 6" longer than the OM butt end


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Hdx*

Ordered my HDX without the reel size.....takes a size 26mm..........very powerful rod.....also changed the guides (spinning) to both smaller and better quality.....this is one more superb casting machine.......


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I am doing the same thing with my OM light. the cork is a few years old and needs redone anyway, I'm gonna go with the X flocked shrink like I have on the 1569. Any one know off hand the tip size of the 1569?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> RR, you have another option. A buddy of mine took the cork wrap off his stock OM Heavy and I was amazed at how skinny the butt was afterwards. It's the same diameter as the OM Cape Point Special. I'm not at home, or I'd measure my CPS for ya.
> 
> The CPS with the Fuji plate seat isn't that wide. With a lower profile reel like a Daiwa 20 or 525mag, you'll be able to grip it much better.
> 
> ...



That's a GREAT idea, NJ... And probably the right thing to do.... 



But it just ain't true sluttin'..... 

I'm thinking I'll keep the stock OM-12H as is...use it for an anchor rod for pin riggin', and as a back-up/loaner, and buy me a new heaver.

Hey, I'm savin' money. I was gonna order a 1569 to match my 1145... 

It's what I call...Frugally 'Ho-in!


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*1569 Tip Size*

Barty, 1569 tip size is 12 (12/64).


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Railroader said:


> Hey, I'm savin' money. I was gonna order a 1569 to match my 1145...
> 
> It's what I call...Frugally 'Ho-in!


Speaking as a Ho to another Ho, here's my take. My builder wrapped me a RS1569 for $300 out the door. Fuji Alconites, LS7 plate seat, X-flocked shrink below the seat and cork wrap above. It's a sweet rod. 

But if I was ta do it over again, I'd get the Fusion. Built the same way for about $400.

I like my 1569. 

But I love that Fusion. I'd be willing to spend another $100 for that one. And I plan to do it with my tax return. 

Damn, if Wheel's Reels woulda came out with that Fusion a few months before I got that 1569 built.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I took off the plate seat on my OM Cape Point and replaced it with a regular Fuji reel seat. It's much better now in terms of holding the reel. I also wrapped it with cork tape, the 1/16" type, not the 1/8" type that they put on the regular OMs. What a difference the thinner tape makes, plus it's lighter to boot! If you're going to put on a regular Fuji seat, the smallest the Cape Point will take is a size 26, the same size as on the OM 12 Lite/Heavy. I've tried putting on a size 24 and it was no go; the butt section is just hair over 1" at the reel seat area.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Railroader*

Go back and look at Tommy's report .... and check the distances on them all .... Not sure But just one of the customs beat it by a foot and it blew everything else away .... even the other customs ...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> Go back and look at Tommy's report .... and check the distances on them all .... Not sure But just one of the customs beat it by a foot and it blew everything else away .... even the other customs ...


Yeah, I read that a while back. If it's good enough for one of the biggest casters on the planet, it's good enough for me.

That was the thing that started me thinking about the HDX.

Pretty much a done deal, I imagine.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

OK Waycross, Now y'all got me thinkin about this damn HDX,Just go buy one and let me fondle it so I can justify gettin another heaver in FLORIDA What are they 13'? do they make a tourny butt to extend it to 14' or 14'6"? It might as well double for the grass.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

barty b said:


> OK Waycross, Now y'all got me thinkin about this damn HDX,Just go buy one and let me fondle it so I can justify gettin another heaver in FLORIDA What are they 13'? do they make a tourny butt to extend it to 14' or 14'6"? It might as well double for the grass.


I bleeve I have read that there's a Tourney Butt, but not sure.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

So you can cut off the cork wrap on the OM's without any problems? I would like to do that and add that xflock wrap you speak of. 

Not trying to thread steal RR...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Big Worm said:


> Not trying to thread steal RR...



Not at all...Go right ahead...We need some discussion topics.opcorn:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Bb*

Yes they do make tourney butts ..... got me thinkin about pulling my cork off too .... I've got 2 OM"S .... Sweet rods ... you won't regret it .... Just look it over when you get it ... heard of one or two that the eye's weren't straight but Randy sent a new one out no problem .... he's 10-40 bucks cheaper than everybody else


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

barty b said:


> OK Waycross, Now y'all got me thinkin about this damn HDX


At least a ho gets paid... 
If your just slutin.... your just a slut...
I am learning to say no...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

surfchunker said:


> Yes they do make tourney butts ..... got me thinkin about pulling my cork off too .... I've got 2 OM"S .... Sweet rods ... you won't regret it .... Just look it over when you get it ... heard of one or two that the eye's weren't straight but Randy sent a new one out no problem .... he's 10-40 bucks cheaper than everybody else


I meant tourny butts for the HDX. I got a OM light, prolly 5 years old,still in great shape,cept the cork is a little hard and smooth. Just another project when I get the time.


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*Imagine Forest Gump*

I don't know much about rods to be quite honest with everyone. I'm not the smartest fisherman that ever lived. I've caught most of my fish at the OBX on 12' Ugly Stiks. I have several OM rods that have also performed ok. I just purchased a Rain Shadow 1569, and no I didn't get quite the deal NewsJeff got, but I'm still happy with it. It's the fanciest fishing rod I've ever owned.

It also throws an 8 further than anything I've ever owned. It's light, it's perdy and I* had *to have it to go with my 525. The Daiwa 20 Slosh is on a 10' OM and now that my confidence is being built with my new high $ rig, I'm starting to throw it better too. 

Will I catch more and bigger fish with the 1569? That remains to be seen. But this 525 and custom rod from Wayne can really zing something strong.

The most important thing is I'm happy with it. After all, it is all about me in this tackle ho game.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

sandcruiser said:


> The most important thing is I'm happy with it. After all, it is all about me in this tackle ho game.



You have the real idea there. It is something you like and that is what is most important. Now you will learn to get what you can out of it and catch some fish along the way.

Now I need to find me a rod builder who wants to trade a buck of jigheads and Bucktail jigs for a rod(I see no other way to afford it).


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

sandcruiser said:


> But this 525 and custom rod from Wayne can really zing something strong.
> 
> The most important thing is I'm happy with it. After all, it is all about me in this tackle ho game.


That's an awsome post, SC. I'm glad you got the rod you wanted. The 1569 with a 525mag really is a nice setup. 

Of course you paid more than I did. You had one of the best builders in the country wrap it for ya.


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*rod ratings*

The 1569 is set up for 8-12 oz. and I've been practicing with an 8. Most of the things I've read suggest using a 5 1/2 oz weight for practice. Wouldn't this make it harder to load the rod?

I'm just trying to find a happy in between that simulates as close to a fishing situation as possible and delivers as much distance in my backyard sessions. 

Thanks for the reassurance on my setup guys. I have only my old gear to compare it to and I'm throwing at least 60 yards more than I ever had with any of my other spinners. 

This stuff is addictive. Good luck with your hunting Railroader....the search is half the fun.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> Speaking as a Ho to another Ho, here's my take. My builder wrapped me a RS1569 for $300 out the door. Fuji Alconites, LS7 plate seat, X-flocked shrink below the seat and cork wrap above. It's a sweet rod.
> 
> But if I was ta do it over again, I'd get the Fusion. Built the same way for about $400.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more NJ- that fusion is the ticket- by the way RR it is much thinner in the butt than the HDX or the OM and has unrealistic recovery. I was mind boggled the first time I tossed it. 

The HDX is OK and yes a tourny butt is available (makes the rod 14' total length.) Not knocking on Tommy's review, but he sells the HDX, so not sure he is being entirely impartial. Fact is I have the HDX and like it for the cost- but the recovery is a tad slower, and as a bonafide tackle ho myself, why not go straight to the top and skip the "in between" purchases (Actually saves money in the long run)

If you want to have the cat's meow- Fusion, Fusion, Fusion.  

Did I say Fusion? :beer: :beer:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Surf Cat said:


> Couldn't agree more NJ- that fusion is the ticket- by the way RR it is much thinner in the butt than the HDX or the OM and has unrealistic recovery. I was mind boggled the first time I tossed it.
> 
> The HDX is OK and yes a tourny butt is available (makes the rod 14' total length.) Not knocking on Tommy's review, but he sells the HDX, so not sure he is being entirely impartial. Fact is I have the HDX and like it for the cost- but the recovery is a tad slower, and as a bonafide tackle ho myself, why not go straight to the top and skip the "in between" purchases (Actually saves money in the long run)
> 
> ...


Hey SurfCat, you're right on...FUSION is the way to go but NJ, where are you going to get the FUSION blank and wrapped for $400...good luck!


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*1569 Rating*

SC, the 1569 is rated 5-12, and yes, it well throw 5 1/2 oz very well.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Hdx*

The HDX totally blew the 1569 away and the Fusion only beat it by a foot ...... more than twice the price for one foot ...... That's just throwing money away to me .....


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

surfchunker said:


> The HDX totally blew the 1569 away and the Fusion only beat it by a foot ...... more than twice the price for one foot ...... That's just throwing money away to me .....



I'm sure results will vary with individual casters. Agree that bang for the buck HDX may be as good as it gets.

But for pure casting pleasure- FUSION. Didn't do any side by side comparisons on a measured field- the lack of line left on my 525 after a good toss with the Fusion told me all I needed to know. All tho I bought the HDX with a tourny butt for tourny casting, I am convinced enough of the fusion's superiority that I am in the hunt for a spare butt (built for tourny casting) to see just how well it will do in my own comparisons.

Agree that most casters may not see a significant difference- and for them they may be better off saving the money- to each his own.


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*now I'm really*

 conFUSIONed!? 

Comparison breeds discontent. Always.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

sandcruiser said:


> conFUSIONed!?
> 
> Comparison breeds discontent. Always.



Not really, not trying to be a snob or anything, but if you haven't tried the fusion, you'll never know what you are missing. 
That may be a good thing, actually   

Winter doldrums I guess- time to get back to :fishing:


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*diversity*

....is what makes this site worth visiting.

If everyone had my same setup I'd want something different.

I can't afford a fusion this year. Maybe next year I'll get to feel the difference.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ive been going back and fourth. i sold my 69s and went back to the old school 09;s. i love my hdx for the bang and to be honest I love the fusion more... BUT im holding out i think there is supposed to be an even lighter version from what i heard coming out sometime.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I Love My Fusion-too


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Is there a tourny but or some kind of ext. for a 1569? That would slove my problem rela cheap like


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Fishbreath said:


> Hey SurfCat, you're right on...FUSION is the way to go but NJ, where are you going to get the FUSION blank and wrapped for $400...good luck!


Actually, my guy quoted me $350 with just a black wrap.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Well, I just ordered me an HDX with no reel seat from the Baitshack...I can't go $400 for a heaver right now, but I CAN do $200. So I did....


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow 200$ aint bad for a built rod, Did you get the ext.butt?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Railroader said:


> Well, I just ordered me an HDX with no reel seat from the Baitshack...I can't go $400 for a heaver right now, but I CAN do $200. So I did....


Great choice. You'll be very happy.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

barty b said:


> Wow 200$ aint bad for a built rod, Did you get the ext.butt?


The danged thing's already 13' long.... 

I'm already gettin' an extra foot without buying extra stuff...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Railroader said:


> The danged thing's already 13' long....
> 
> I'm already gettin' an extra foot without buying extra stuff...


Need to be 14' for the field  But that might look funny bein 3 TIMES AS LONG AS YOU SHORTY!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> Actually, my guy quoted me $350 with just a black wrap.


No chit??


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Well, I just ordered me an HDX with no reel seat from the Baitshack...I can't go $400 for a heaver right now, but I CAN do $200. So I did....



Hmm . . . to reel seat or not . . . what are you putting on it? Shoot, I think NO for me . . . it'll give me more options and it'll put the reel 1/8-1/4 inch closer to my thumb


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Hmm . . . to reel seat or not . . . what are you putting on it? Shoot, I think NO for me . . . it'll give me more options and it'll put the reel 1/8-1/4 inch closer to my thumb


Based on Surfchunker's measurement of 32" to the center of the reel seat on the HDX, that would make it a few inches too long for me. 

Since I'm planning to use a 525 and/or a 545 exclusively on this rod, the factory clamp will do a nice job of securing the reel(s) to the rod, right by itself..

I tried this idea out on a couple of different rods I already have, and it works like a charm.

This will allow me to experiment until I find the exact length that works best. 

Then I'll know exactly how to have my inevitable custom heaver built.... 

Always method to the madness....


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah I am kinda wishing I had not had a reel seat put on the 1569. I will never put an abu on it so I really dont need it  Plus I think I had it put about an inch too long at 28" to the center.


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

How do you get a fusion made for you? Do you contact wheelsreels? Does anyone know how much they cost?
Thanks,
-Aaron


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

vbflyfisher said:


> How do you get a fusion made for you? Do you contact wheelsreels? Does anyone know how much they cost?
> Thanks,
> -Aaron


Talk to Clyde. He'll hook ya up fer sure. 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/member.php?u=12975


----------

